# Robin Williams



## nealtw (Aug 14, 2014)

Mork will be missed.


----------



## havasu (Aug 14, 2014)

I heard he had Parkinson's?


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2014)

I heard that too.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 15, 2014)

First his show is canceled, then he gets Parkinsons...add in depression and a return to drugs and alcohol.
Not too surprised he checked out.
Strange how many comedians choose suicide. Freddie Prinz, Gabe Kaplan, Richard Jeni and now Robin Williams.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 15, 2014)

Last I knew Gabe Kaplan was still alive and playing poker? 

Very sad about Robin Williams. He was one of my favorite actors over the last 15 years.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 15, 2014)

My bad; and apologies to the apparently alive Mr. Kotterrrrr.


----------



## havasu (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome back (from the dead) Mr. Kotter!


----------



## zannej (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't normally get upset about the death of celebrities, but for some reason this one actually hit me pretty hard. I think mostly because he reminded me of my father in some ways and he died unexpectedly in his 60s. It really is a shame. I think he could have gone on to contribute so much more to the world, but I've been suicidally depressed before so I know how it feels. If anything, I hope that maybe there will be a better look at mental healthcare and depression. So many people don't understand it and don't realize that some forms of depression have physiological causes and that a lot of mental illnesses are also physical even if they don't manifest in the same way as typical physical illnesses.

I just found out that Robin Williams used to play World of Warcraft and troll the trade chat. LOL.


----------



## Reipoh2ohg (Aug 22, 2014)

Because he was such an influential figure and literally had the power to make millions of people laugh, I think that this is one of the celebrity deaths that really hit me hard. With Phillip Seymour Hoffman you knew that he was troubled, with Robin Williams I never knew that it went this deep&#8230;


----------



## zannej (Aug 24, 2014)

He did a thing Inside the Actor's Studio and it ended up lasting 3 hours because he just kept riffing. They didn't show the whole program, but he had the host laughing so hard within the first few minutes that the guy couldn't even speak for probably 5 minutes or more. It really was amazing to see how fast his brain worked and how he was able to pull out jokes and work with props and just keep going. I hope they release the full thing on DVD


----------



## zannej (Sep 13, 2014)

So, here's a cool thing: http://themetapicture.com/portrait-robin-williams/ The direct link to the video below:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIaEaB3tbWc[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 13, 2014)

It's always interesting to watch an artist work, especially since I would screw it up with the second line of the pencil. I wonder how long it took in real time to make that amazing portrait?


----------



## zannej (Sep 13, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> It's always interesting to watch an artist work, especially since I would screw it up with the second line of the pencil. I wonder how long it took in real time to make that amazing portrait?



I believe it took several hours for her to complete this. Her attention to detail and the color she got are amazing. I know she used some kind of fancy expensive color pencils. But the textures she created and the accuracy really are impressive. Not only do I wish that I could draw 1/4 as well as that, I wish that I could do it that quickly.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 13, 2014)

I was kind of surprised how much detail she put in the eyes at the beginning. But I suppose if she felt it wasn't going well at that point she could start over without spending too much time.


----------

